# Ολυμπιακοί (τελετές)



## SBE (Feb 13, 2010)

Υποθέτω κανένας δεν είχε την τρέλλα μου και δεν κάθισε να δει την χτεσινοβραδυνή πρωινή τελετή έναρξης των χειμερινών ολυμπιακών στο Βανκούβερ, αλλα επειδή εγώ για κάτι τέτοια τρελλαίνομαι δύο με πέντε το πρωί, στην τιβί, στην τιβί (αυτό το διαβάζουμε συνθηματικά), σας στέλνω εντυπώσεις. 
Δυστυχώς η ΔΟΕ έχει βαλει το χέρι της και όλα τα γιουτουμπάκια έχουν μπλοκαριστεί, οπότε δεν μπορώ να στείλω σύνδεσμο με το καλύτερο κομμάτι, όπου φάλαινες κολυμπάνε στο στάδιο και τιναζουν νερό, ενώ μετά η θάλασσα γίνεται ποτάμι και σολωμοί κολυμπάνε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα ανεβαίνοντας μέχρι το ταβάνι. Ήταν συνδυασμός βιντεοπροβολής στο δάπεδο, φωτιστικών εφφε και πραγματικότητας (το νερό ήταν κανονικότατο). Ψάξτε να το βρείτε. Προς το παρόν ας περιοριστούμε στους ιθαγενείς.







Γενικά η τελετή ήταν όλη γραφικά και φωτιστικά, με ελάχιστους χορευτές. Λένε ότι δεν κόστισε πολύ, παντως ήταν εντυπωσιακότατη. Βεβαίως η τεχνολογία δεν σώζει πάντα, ήταν π.χ πολύ εμφανες το πλειμπάκ στα τραγούδια, αλλά τουλάχιστον ακούσαμε λίγο κανονικό τραγούδι, με κανονικές φωνές. Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στην kd lang που είπε Hallelujah του Λεονάρδου Κοέν- αυτό το τραγούδι εχει μαρτυρήσει στα αγγλικά ρηάλιτι. 

Την εντυπωσιακότερη στολή (από άποψη καιρικών συνθηκών) είχε η Βερμούδα:






Ομολογουμένως εμείς υστερούμε:






Τώρα σε αναμονή του καλλιτεχνικού πατινάζ, αν και χωρίς περιγραφή Κωστάλα χάνει κάπως.


----------

